# Cape May Point - July 30th



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

A beautiful breezy morning greeted us, which was a nice change from yesterday's humid weather and t-storms!

Went to Sunset beach and hiked towards Higbees beach in search of flatties. Tandem jigs with gulp (pink and chartreuse) for me, and squid strips for my step brother.

We fished hard for maybe three hours of the incoming tide, tossing in close and slowly retrieving. I got the skunk and he got three small sandsharks. The cold front must have turned them off. Two fly-fishermen were there and they had a few TBs to their credit, but they said Thursday had been pretty good action at that spot.

Well, we'll give it another shot tomorrow. It was good to be out there, but we will keep at it till we have something to cook up at the campsite.


----------

